# Conflicting / Confusing Info



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

I received my VIP622 receiver by UPS last night :joy: and was suprised/upset that it did NOT come with:
"Appropriate HD cable for install
(1) HDTV Digital Audio/Video to DVI Cable (8 ft)
(1) DVI to HDTV Digital Audio/Video Adapter
(1) Y/Pb/Pr 3-Wire Cable (red, blue, green) (6 ft)"
as described in the Dish Network Technical Information link (Standalone list)included in the VIP 622 Basics post. When I checked again I've seen conflicting information in posts on whether this cable and adapter are supposed to be delivered with the receiver; whether they are to be supplied by the installer (install date 3/4) or whether they are even included at all despite numerous references to them in Dish literature. Could someone please clear this up for me. I really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

As you say, the 622 kit information says they are provided but they don't come in the box. if you read it carefully it could be written to mean they provide only one of the cables that are necessary for an installation. The only way they could do that is if the installer provides them. 

I know a lot of the members of this group have gone out and purchased the cable they needed. Mostly because I think they wanted to be sure they were ready for a clean install.

I got a set of cables but when the installer came today I told him I did not have a HDMI or component cable, and he provided a component cable. He said he did not have an HDMI. After he left I hooked up my HDMI and now I have both connections. Anyway, it looks to me like they will be provided by the installer if you push it.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

It appears that Dish decided to not include the cables after all, everyone is reporting that they did not include cables. Some people have been able to get their Installer to provide them, others have not. If you want to get cables I suggest doing so online, they are much much cheaper that way. Two places I've bought from before with great results are Pacific Cable and Ram Electronics. Through either place you can get a cable for $30.00 that would cost you hundreds if you bought at a Brick and Mortar with "Monster" stamped on the package.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I am using cables from monoprice.com. You can order from their web site or they also sell on ebay. I got mine for .99 + shipping (6 ft HDMI to HDMI and 6 ft conmonent). They charge more for shipping on ebay so the price may work out to be the same, I'm not sure.

I can't say they are the same quality as Monster but the HD picture I get is great quality and you can't beat the price. (I am not associated with that company at all. I just can't believe the price difference).


----------



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks ChuckA and Rob for the prompt replies! Would it do any good if I called Dish and specifically asked for them to instruct the installer to bring the DVI cable and adapter ( I have an (older now) Hitachi 57XWX20B with DVI connector) or would it be a waste of time? I'll be checking the sources you listed Rob but feel Dish should live up to its' side and provide what they advertise. Thanks again guys.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know that it would do you any good to call but you can always try. If they have to modify the work order to add it, they will reschedule your install date (some time in April most likely). I don't know if they can add it as comments or something without changing the order.

And they always told me they don't know who will be doing the install until it's like the day before. I'm not sure I believe that but I guess it could be true in some cases.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

My installer went out to the truck and got component connections for me today on my install. No arguments or conflicts...


----------



## mhaneef (Nov 28, 2005)

Since I think it is more likely that installers may have component video cables than the HMDI ones I want, I decided to call after all. I just got off the phone with a Dish Csr - a woman who actually had an "American" accent- who said that they COULD (and would) make a note for the installer to bring a HMDI cable and DVI adapter for my install. (This was after she insisted that the installer would have the cable/adapter and I said that unfortunately that was not always the case.) While I can't be certain she really made the notation and this will actally happen, I'll cross my fingers and hope... Thanks again to all, you're the best.


----------

